# Hello from Pocatello, ID



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello my fellow bug friends, my name is Dave and I just moved to Pocatello, ID. This town is located in South East Idaho, just an hour from the Utah border. My 3rd day here I saw a Praying Mantis, and I was thrilled. I used to catch them as a kid in Southern California. Anyway, I am glad to have found this forum and I look forward to posting and meeting some of you.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co[/SIZE]


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello! I'm sure you'll love it here


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 8, 2009)

welcome from southern california, home of the arizona bordered mantis!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ, _*true*_ home of the Arizona bordered mantis!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome, from SoCal!

Interesting to meet someone who just moved to Pocatello...you wouldn't happen to be working for a polysilicon manufacturing plant?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome mat is out! Wipe u feet, from OHIO :lol:


----------



## mantidian (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome from Singapore


----------



## ismart (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

